# Need one, possibly two drivers



## Sawboy

Looking for one, possibly two drivers for the upcoming season. Driving my trucks, commercial properties. Must have clean license, and have 24/7 availability. PM me if interested.


----------



## JustJeff

Getting a jump start hey Bob? Hope you find a couple of good drivers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Harleyjeff;2147721 said:


> Getting a jump start hey Bob? Hope you find a couple of good drivers.


Jump...... hell, he got lit up yesterday


----------



## Sawboy

Indeed I did!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looking for drivers already? Early bird gets good drivers! Good luck!


----------



## Sawboy

That's the hope!


----------



## Sawboy

Bump. Now that I've gotten the "I had a DUI last winter, but it's off my record, because I know a guy" driver outta the way, I hope there are no more "winning" prospects.


----------



## Sawboy

Bump it on up.


----------



## road2damascus

Offer a free lunch at bww. Works everytime!


----------



## Sawboy

This is true!!' I do offer free coffee and lunch during long shifts


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow, no bites yet.....

Brand new fleet of 2018 Super Duty's, and MVP4's


It is kinda of early still, it's not even Fall yet.


----------



## Sawboy

Back to the top


----------



## Sawboy

Still looking


----------



## Sawboy

Back to the top


----------



## NorthernSvc's

who you plowing for now sawboy? you got your own accounts or you subbing?


----------



## Sawboy

Still subbing. It's "guaranteed" money at this point. Probably about two years from diversifying and grabbing up some contracts. Gotta make sure the infrastructure and bank accounts are solid before making that step. Only get one chance to get out of the gates right.


----------



## Sawboy

Back up to the top


----------



## JustJeff

Bob. Have you thought about advertising on CL, or putting up a few notices at excavation companies etc. that have lay-offs in the Winter?


----------



## Sawboy

I put an ad on CL. Very first guy that responded said yes was good to go with a clean license, no movers in five years as I required. Sit down to talk and when we get to the part about insurance he tells me he has "Yale" (SR-22 specialists). I ask if he had a DUI. "Yeah but it was almost two years ago and it's off my record because I know a guy". Soooooooo, you're paying more to a sub standard insurer because you want to? And what part of "no movers last five years" was confusing to you? Lol

Hadn't thought about excavation companies. Good call.


----------



## JustJeff

So, the guy lies to you and expects you to hire him after that? Nice! You could also try concrete companies. I've got a few buddies that drive ready mix trucks that spend their Winters sitting on the couch.


----------



## Sawboy

Bump it up again


----------



## road2damascus

hello hello hello.....bump bump bump


----------

